# Eyelids are red(ish)...What could this mean (if anything)?



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

I adopted a 6mos. old kitten and noticed that her eyelids are a red color. Is this anything to be alarmed about? What does this mean?

(If this counts towards anything, she is an orange tabby with 1/2 white and 1/2 copperish/orange coloring. *Not pictured*)

Thank you!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Do you have a picture you could post of the red eye lids so wed better know what is concerning you?


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't have the cat just yet. I'm waiting for the adoption process to go through (my humane society only has adoptions on certain days.)

It's almost as if she is wearing red eyeliner. I hope she will be ok. I'm really worried.

ETA: I am going to go see her tomorrow and will try to remember to take a picture. Will post when I get a chance.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Do you mean the inner 'rim' of the eyelid around the eyeball, like the dark areas of these pics?
















Or do you mean the third eyelid, like in this pic?









Orange cats' skin should be a pale peach color, like in this photo. 










Also, orange cats are known for developing freckles. These freckles occur on the ears, temples, nose, eyelid rims, lips and mouth. If their skin is *red* that indicates irritation of some sort and I would also expect the cat to squint, if anything around his eye was irritating him or causing pain.
Don't mess around with vision problems: immediate vet care. There are several different eye conditions that if you treat with the wrong medication it will cause permanant damage, so ALL eye issues that require medication need to be seen by a vet.


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> Do you mean the inner 'rim' of the eyelid around the eyeball, like the dark areas of these pics?


Yes, the inner rim is a red color, not a tan color as suggested in the last picture. I was told when she was brought in she had ear mites and fleas.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hmmm. I didn't think mites/fleas could cause red eye-rims. Does the kitty squint at all? Oh, the 'tears' that cats will sometimes get at the inner corner of their eyes *will* be red. It isn't blood, it is simply believed to be due to bacteria or pigment-like substances present in the tears reacting in the air.


This caught my attention when I did a search:


> http://www.petplace.com/cats/red-eye-in-cats/page1.aspx
> Eyes become reddened when blood vessels of the conjunctiva (the pink lining of the eyeball and eyelids), sclera (white covering of the eye), or cornea (clear surface of the eye) become enlarged or more numerous.



I also found this at a Maltese Dog site...


> http://www.bhejei.com/tearsta.htm
> It won't allow me to copy/paste but it did mention *fleas* and how they can carry mites to the ears and they go to the eyes to get moisture which can irritate and cause inflamation.


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

She doesn't squint. Although I wasn't with her for more than 15 minutes so I couldn't say for sure. It isn't the corner part, which you described, it's the entire lid of her eye...top and bottom. Think: a women applying red eyeliner....where does she apply it...right on the rim of her eye. (Thank you for the extra references, btw.) I'm going to call a vet today to see what he says. 

Perhaps, it could be allergies? I hope it's nothing more chronic.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think you could be right by guessing allergies. If she isn't squinting then I don't think her eyeballs are giving her issues and it is probably just her skin. But if it is red because it is itchy ... then yeah, I would think allergy, too. Maybe you could find out what they are feeding her and then slowly switch her to something else, something better and/or grain-free or with limited and/or novel ingredients or canned? Maybe the vet will know more after an examination?


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Just thought I would post an update in case others were following this thread...

Humane Society/Shelter said it's a form of "herpes" that is common in the shelter cats' eyes. I've never heard of this and to be honest, I can't remember the exact name she gave it. Apparently, it's nothing to worry about and it cures itself once they are out of the shelter. Just thought I would pass on this information in case others were wondering.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I've heard of it, though you've scared the info right out of me, it is part of kitty URIs. I think feeding "lysine" can help, but I don't know how to administer it or how much.


----------

